# DAMAR - It's All About The Beer



## Wainman (Sep 7, 2009)

That became our official slogan after the website brought in a few "serious" racers. There's this internet "wayback" machine that retrieves long lost websites. I found our old site (destroyed when a hacker destroyed the server). Many of the links still work and take you to all sorts of pages about our group, back in 2003.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020205090151/home.talkcity.com/HobbyCt/redlinracing/damar.html

Just throwing this out there for general racer interest. To combat the "serious racer contingent" we even utilized breathalyzers. You didn't need to be intoxicated, but you had to blow a number to prove you weren't just passing the same bottle back and forth with your buddy who maybe was also a little too serious about the little cars. The pre-heat breathalyzer tests led to the catch phrase: "DAMAR Blows". 

The text below is from our newsletter at the end of the 2002 season, summarizing the season for our group of no entry fee, free beer drinking, dollar store trophy winning racers:

_The 2002 DAMAR season reset all of the participation and parity records that have been tracked since 1974. We averaged 17.2 racers per event, beating the record of 13.0 set in 2001. We averaged 48.4 cars per event, beating the record of 40.5 set in 1977. Total racers and cars in 2002 were also records at 206 and 581, respectively. This completely eclipsed the record of 156 racers and 447 cars. Single event records were shattered as well. We had 24 racers at race #7, eclipsing the old record of 19 set at race #12 of 2001. The single-race car count record increased to 63 at race #11. This broke the record of 58 cars, set only 4 races earlier. The record had been 55, from 1977. We had 50 or more cars 4 times this season. 
We had 11 different racers score class wins. This beat the record of 9, set in 1999. Six racers scored event wins. The record had been 5, which was done in 1999 and 2000._

And did I mention there was free beer?


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Wainman-- what is this "internet wayback machine" of which you speak. I'd be interested in retrieving a couple of lost sites as well. Thanks!


----------



## Wainman (Sep 7, 2009)

neorules said:


> Wainman-- what is this "internet wayback machine" of which you speak. I'd be interested in retrieving a couple of lost sites as well. Thanks!


Google it, really. The phrase takes you to

http://web.archive.org/collections/web.html

Amazing what you can find. Have fun.


----------

